
How the NSA is tracking people right now - yeukhon
https://www.washingtonpost.com/apps/g/page/world/how-the-nsa-is-tracking-people-right-now/634/
======
atonse
Please mark this as old (2015) – I thought this was a new revelation (it was
new to me). But this is absolutely crazy.

